# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  operacja zmniejszenia biustu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z Was orientuje się ile kosztuje zabieg zmniejszenia piersi?
Czy to prawda ze po takiej operacji nie można karmić piersią?
Mam dopiero 21 lat i mój rozmiar to 75E, zatem jestem z tego powodu zakompleksiona. Przy moim wzroście to rzuca się w oczy, wstydzę się moich piersi  :Frown: 

Jedyne wyjście to operacja.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## focus9

Przeważnie kobiety mają problem że maja za małe piersi. Ale fakt nadmiar szczęścia czyli obfity biust tez nie jest dobry. Uważam że jesteś w dobrym wieku tzn wiem że wykonują kobietom powyżej 20 lat ten zabieg. Co do karmienia piersią to możesz się liczyć się z tym że pierś się może zdeformować i będą potrzebne zabiegi liftingujące pierś. 
Zmniejszenie piersi uważane jest za redukcyjną mastoplastykę, jeżeli z gruczołu usunięto więcej niż 500 g. tkanki. Kasa chorych refunduje koszty zabiegu, jeżeli istnieją wskazania potwierdzone od neurologa, ortopedy lub psychiatry. O tym czy pacjent ma się poddać określonym badaniom oraz o tym czy rzeczywiście mamy do czynienia z gigantomastią decyduje chirurg plastyczny. Na podstawie wyniku badania wystąpi on z pisemnym wnioskiem do kasy chorych o refundację zabiegu. Dlatego dobrze jest sprawdzić czy wybrana klinika ma podpisaną umowę z konkretną kasą chorych.

----------


## Yogi

Polecam ci kontakt z dobrym chirurgiem plastycznym z Krakowa.Oto strona kliniki w której pracuje artClinique - medycyna estetyczna, dermatolog Kraków .

----------


## Jolanta

ja znowu znam bardzo dobrego chirurga w Warszawie Dr Osuch ma dobre rekomendacje, specjalizuje się w operacjach piersi , także jest to sprawdzony specjalista, ta operacje nie nalezy do najbezpieczniejszych dlatego warto zainwestować w dobrego lekarza

----------


## Medyczny188

Nie ma potrzeby zmniejszać, zostaw i go nie psuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wiecie może w jaki sposób odbywa się operacja redukcji piersi w klinice doktora łątkowskiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jakie Wy macie te rozmiary skoro chcecie aż zmniejszać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba przebieg zabiegu zależy w dużej mierze od indywidualnych predyspozycji pacjentki. wiem,że warszawskiej klinice doktora Chęcińskiego wykonują taki zabieg. myślę,że z doświadczonym chirurgiem jest bezpieczny i pomaga poczuć się pewniej i atrakcyjniej.

----------


## Guacamole

jeżeli chodzi o Warszawę i estetyczne udoskonalenie własnego ciała to warto zgłosić się do sprawdzonych specjalistów. w moim przypadku idealnie sprawdził się doktor Hudyma i jeżeli bym rozważała taki zabieg to tylko u niego.

----------


## izula

na pewno musisz sie przestac rozwijac (w domysle twoje piersi musza przestac rosnac), zeby dokonac zabiegu zmniejszenia piersi. Czy kwalifikujesz sie na operacje? To juz musi ustalic sam lekarz. Idz na konsultacje do dr Checinskiego w Warszawie. Jest super, profesjonalnie podchodzi do kazdego pacjetow i powie ci o wszystkich za i przeciw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skontaktuj się z jakimś lekarzem najlepiej i z nim omów szczegóły. jakieś pytania jeśli masz to na pewno Ci opowie. Wiele dobrych opinii słyszałam o dr.Żukowskiej z Łodzi. Podobno jest bardzo profesjonalna, może z nią się umów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cena jest różna, zależy od lekarza, od biustu itd. Ustalana najczęściej indywidualnie ale na pewno kilka tysięcy. Ja polecam dr. Żukowską z Łodzi, ma bardzo dobre podejście do pacjentek  :Smile:  Jest bardzo zaangażowana w to co robi, wszystko tłumaczy itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cena zalezy od kliniki/lekarza ale nie ma co oszczędzać na tak poważnych zabiegach moim zdaniem. Wiem że pomniejszaniem biustu zajmuje się doktor Żukowska z Łodzi bo znajoma pomniejszała - ale już plecy jej wysiadały po prostu. Bardzo zadowolona była  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam na redukcji piersi u dra Łątkowskiego. Na jego stronie można obejrzeć realizacje "przed" i "po" redukcji. Efekty są niesamowirte. Ja także jestem z efektu bardzo zadowolona, opieka super profesjonalna.

----------


## czarna1

wokół zmniejszania piersi narosło wiele mitów i najlepiej będzie jak lekarz je rozwieje podczas konsultacji  :Smile:  wiem, co to znaczy nosić taki duży "ciężar" bo sama miałam ogromny biust który nie pozwalał mi normalnie funkcjonować. W końcu udałam się na konsultację do szpitala Medicover i potem ostatecznie zdecydowałam się na zmniejszenie piersi. Mogę powiedzieć jedno: wreszcie oddycham pełną piersią i mogę robić mnóstwo rzeczy! Nie zdawałam sobie sprawy, że życie może być takie "lekkie"  :Wink:

----------


## storra

Moja siostra pomniejszała biust w klinice Wilmed w Warszawie u prof. Szychty, chirurga plastyka. Ona miała ogromny problem z bólami kręgosłupa, obtarciami, odparzeniami. Od dawna marzyła o operacji. Teraz może dopiero normalnie funkcjonować, nabrała pewności siebie. Dr to świetny, doświadczony specjalista. Na taki zabieg polecam udać się tylko tam.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Zabieg zmniejszenia i podniesienia piersi kosztuje ok. 13 tys. zł. Zbyt duże piersi, oprócz dolegliwości psychologicznych, powodować mogą: wady kręgosłupa (nadmierne obciążenie), utrudnione oddychanie, bóle w obszarze piersi, karku i pleców czy problemy przy zwykłej aktywności fizycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam straszny problem z moim ogromnym biustem już od czasów nastoletnich, dlatego operacja była moją obsesją. Chwilę trwało zanim zdobyłam środki na zabieg, ale teraz dzięki pomocy dr Pabiańczyka, mogę cieszyć się kształtnym biustem o jakim marzyłam...

----------


## Eliza B.

Po ciążach moje piersi z miseczki B zmieniły się w D i to paskudnie obwisłe. Musiała coś z tym zrobić aby nie zwariować. Koleżanka poleciła mi dr Boligłowę i przyznam szczerze, że sceptycznie nastawiona udałam się na konsutację. Obecnie czekam na operację, ale wiem, że w jego rękach wszystko pójdzie dobrze. Trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Jolka25

Zawsze wstydziłam się obfitego biustu, który wyglądał fatalnie przy moim 155 cm wzrostu. Postanowiłam wybrać się na konsultację do specjalisty. Dr Boligłowa pomógł mi dobrać najlepsze rozwiązanie i obecnie mam piękne piersi w rozmiarze C.

----------


## Natalka23

Miałam podobny problem, z tym, że u mnie doszły jeszcze problemy z kręgosłupem, które poniekąd pogarszał rozmiar mojego biustu. Na szczęście dzięki dr Pabiańczykowi mogę cieszyć się ulgą i lekkością  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też byłam u dr Łątkowskiego, z waszej rekomendacji i serio on działa cuda. Mój biust był straszny, rozlazły, ogromny, no i ciężki, a teraz jest jędrny,o wiele lżejszy i mogę w końcu normalnie żyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem o czym mówicie, miałam podobnie. Duże piersi, które nie prezentują się fajnie, bo są własnie takie rozlane, moje strasznie opadały i rozchodziły się na boki, no tragedia. Może jeszcze w staniku jakoś wyglądały, ale dobranie biustonosza to był kolejny koszmar. Na redukcji byłam w Knackclinick, u dr Michała Knakiewicz we Wrocławiu i bardzo go polecam. To jest lekarz  z powołania, powiedziałam mu jaki jest problem, jak chciałabym, żeby piersi wyglądały i z jego fachowa pomocą osiągnęliśmy własnie taki efekt, naprawdę, do tego chirurga warto iść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ci którzy piszą tu "nie zmniejszaj" nie wiedzą jaki ból niesie ze sobą ogromny biust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, dziewczyno rób co chcesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety eksperci od niczego znajdą sie wszedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ech, mi tez facet mówił nie zmniejszaj, nie ma sensu słuchac takich ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętam jak jakiś czas temu było głośno o tej aktorce, która biust zmniejszyła, chyba z serialu Współczesna rodzina?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ariel Winter?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ariel Winter?


 No chyba ona, matka jej mówiła żeby nie zmniejszała, a ona zmniejszyła i bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masakra, ludzie zawsze komentują i myślą, że duży biust jest super, a tak naprawdę niestety problem jest i z kręgosłupie i z ubraniami i bielizną. A nawet z samymi piersiami - moje były oklapłe i w zasadzie leżały. Zmniejszeniem i podniesieniem zajął się u mnie dr Łątkowski z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju i serio go polecam. On jest rzetelny i profesjonalny, zna się na tym co robi i takich operacji przeprowadził wiele. U mnie udało się uzyskać dokładnie taki efekt jaki chciałam, jestem w 100% zadowolona z tego jak wyszło, chirurg się spisał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam redukcję. Nie uważam, by był to powód do wstydu ani niczego takiego, operacja była mi potrzebna, by w końcu żyło mi się łatwiej. Piersi miałam monstrualne i niestety bardzo mi przeszkadzały, obecnie są już mniejsze, mam ładne D i tyle mi do szczęścia wystarczy  :Smile: . Operację wykonał chirurg w Knack Clinic we Wrocławiu,  dr Knakiewicz. Dzięki niemu operacja przebiegła pomyślnie, cenowo wyszło korzystnie, a biust wygląda ładnie. Jest kształtny, o wiele mniejszy, ale dobrze się układa, wciąż prezentuje się naturalnie (naturalniej niż mój poprzedni biust, które de facto naturalny był). Chirurga jak najbardziej polecam, warto skorzystać z jego usług.

----------


## pati86

Dobrze dobrany biustonosz zmniejszy Twój dyskomfort. Polecam Gabriel Salon Bielizny gdzie dobierzesz odpowiedni biustonosz. Nie musisz posówać się do tak racjonalnych środków jak operacja.

----------


## Winieta

Zmniejszenie piersi to jednak operacja, więc warto znaleźć profesjonalną klinikę, która specjalizuje się w takich zabiegach. W SCM clinic w Krakowie wykonują tego typu zabiegi. Pracują tam doświadczeni chirurdzy plastyczni. Polecam Ci wybrać się na konsultację i dowiedzieć się trochę więcej szczegółów na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też pomógł chirurg Łątkowski, koleżanka z pracy mi go poleciła i się nie zawiodłam. To Bardzo dobry specjalista, ma szeroki zakres usług, u tej koleżanki też wykonywał redukcję i ona strasznie go zachwalała. Musze powiedzieć, że słusznie, bo dr jest sympatyczny, ale przy tym całkowicie profesjonalny, umie doradzić, a sam zabieg przeprowadził perfekcyjnie. Piersi mam już mniejsze, są jędrniejsze, ładniej się układają, nie są także już takie ciężkie, a blizn po zabiegu praktycznie nie widać. Zdecydowanie go polecam, ceny ma korzystne, więc nie wydacie fortuny.

----------


## Jazon

Uwaga Łątkowski nagania sobie jeleni! 
Do rzeczy.Czytam i nie wierzę...Jesteś młoda kobietą i wszystko jeszcze przed Tobą, jesteś na początku drogi i to co dziś Ci się nie podoba jutro będziesz uważać za dar Niebios. Czy poszłabyś dziś na imprezę w butach komunijnych?Nigdy, i nie chodzi o rozmiar bo bo siara, a wtedy oddałabyś wszystko żeby je założyć choć na chwilę a dziś wszystko się zmieniło, a to było niedawno. Myślę że już niedługo chłopcy udowodnią Ci że takie piersi to skarb i znacznie poprawią Ci samopoczucie :Smile:  A jak urodzisz, wykarmisz i dalej będzie Ci źle, wtedy możesz zaryzykować. To nie jest bezpieczna operacja, wszystko się może zdarzyć, więc lepiej jak najdłużej zachować naturalność i ćwiczyć mięśnie kręgosłupa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@Jazon, no niestety to tak nie działa, miałam bardzo duży biust, a przez to problemy z kręgosłupem, więc miałam się męczyć, bo tak mnie natura obdarzyła? Za kilka lat byłoby z moimi plecami jeszcze gorzej. To była przemyślana i dobra decyzja, a dr Łątkowski faktycznie dobrze się spisał, więc serio mogę go polecić innym, nie widzę w tym nic dziwnego.

----------


## Ewa5

Polecam w tej kwestii przeprowadzenie zabiegu u renomowanego chirurga plastycznego dra Wiktora Czyżaka - to świetny specjalista w dziedzinie medycyny estetycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze wstydziłam się obfitego biustu, który wyglądał fatalnie przy moim 155 cm wzrostu. Postanowiłam wybrać się na konsultację do specjalisty. Dr Boligłowa pomógł mi dobrać najlepsze rozwiązanie i obecnie mam piękne piersi w rozmiarze C.


potwierdzam. najlepszy jest jak dla mnie. ulga niesamowita dla kręgosłupa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potwierdzam. najlepszy jest jak dla mnie. ulga niesamowita dla kręgosłupa.


Ja niestety miałam w drugą stronę  :Frown:  za mały biust  :Frown:  ale nie zmienia to faktu, że wiem jaki to problem kiedy ktoś po prostu pragnie zmienić coś w swoim ciele  :Frown:  stres i obawa zawsze towarzyszą, ale najważniejsze jest żeby efekt był taki jak się marzy. Dr Dominika, o którym mowa wyżej poleciła mi koleżanka z douglasa za co jestem jej bardzo wdzięczna. Świetny specjalista.

----------


## KasiaKasprzak

Jak czytam te komentarze, żeby mięśnie kręgosłupa ćwiczyć to mam ochotę powiedzieć komuś, żeby chwile ponosił i pogadamy  :Smile:  ja też robiłam u Dominika Boligłowy i szczerze mówiąc moja najlepsza decyzja to była. Niektórzy nie rozumieją, że za duże piersi to niestety kalectwo. Utrudniają codzienne życie. Niech jeden z drugim z takim biustem na wfie poćwiczy to będziemy rozmawiać  :Smile:

----------


## Łucja33

Boligłowa bardzo dobry. Operował moją siostrę. Zadowolona jest bardzo. Ja się nad nosem zastanawiam u niego. Brat mi złamał w dzieciństwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łucja33 widziałam na zdjęciach na insta, że wykonuje równie piękne nosy jak biusty, a z mojego jestem bardzo zadowolona, więc myślę, że też będziesz  :Smile:

----------


## DanutaKatowice

Nie ma co czekać. Im dłużej nie robisz operacji tym gorzej dla Ciebie. Ja jestem po zmniejszaniu piersi u Boligłowy Dominika i to była moja najlepsza decyzja w życiu. Na insta można obejrzeć moją metamorfozę, bo tu nie ma jak dołączyć. To jaka jestem wdzięczna jest nie do opisania. Nowe życie mam dzięki temu.

----------


## martamartamarta

Czy ktoś może miał operację powiększania piersi u dr Dominika? Czytałam, że robi wspaniałe piersi, ale chciałabym więcej szczegółów.

----------


## Aleksandra3434

> Czy ktoś może miał operację powiększania piersi u dr Dominika? Czytałam, że robi wspaniałe piersi, ale chciałabym więcej szczegółów.


Ja miałam powiększane u niego i jestem zadowolona z efektu jaki się udało uzyskać. Co potrzebujesz wiedzieć? Czy bolało  :Smile: ? Bolało, ale przeszło  :Smile:

----------


## Gosia30W

Hej dziewczyny. Pół roku po mogę śmiało zarekomendować tego lekarza. Solidny, dokładny, czułam się bezpiecznie. Efekt widziałam już piękny po 2 tygodniach, ale czekałam z oceną. Teraz mogę powiedzieć, że jestem w stu procentach zadowolona z piersi.

----------


## Gosia30W

> Czy ktoś może miał operację powiększania piersi u dr Dominika? Czytałam, że robi wspaniałe piersi, ale chciałabym więcej szczegółów.


To prawda wyglądają wspaniale  :Smile:

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie udzielam porad tylko na   fb.Forum Medyczne - Porady Medyczne

----------

